# Le 10 Ragazze più belle dei Giochi



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

Avanti intenditori fate una classifica visto che a noi ce piacciono
a pari merito

Lara Croft (Tomb Raider)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://86bb71d19d3bcb79effc-d9e6924.../uploads/2013/03/tomb-raider-2013-outfits.jpg



Chloe Frazer (Uncharted 3)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/6552/amarectv201201022052137.jpg



Miranda Lawson (Mass Effect)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&...ss-effect-3-how-to-romance-miranda%2F;615;346



Christie Monteiro (Tekken)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://images4.fanpop.com/image/pho...-___-christie-monteiro-23174494-1280-1024.jpg



Fang (Final Fantasy)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111001153106/finalfantasy/images/9/9e/Fang_amnesia.jpg



Tifa (Final Fantasy)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://forums.fourdeltaone.net/uploads/default/2217/6fe4b0c07b4a7336.jpg



2)Elena Fisher (Uncharted 3)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://venturebeat.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/elena-fisher_n.jpg?w=655&h=240



3)Madison Paige (Heavy Rain)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://rule34-data-000.paheal.net/_...c/459031%20-%20Heavy_Rain%20Madison_Paige.jpg



4)Cristina Vespucci (Assassin's Creed Brotherhood)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ssinscreed/it/images/9/9a/Estrema_Unzione.png



5)Wonder Woman (Injustice)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...sticegodsamongus/images/d/dd/Wonder_Woman.JPG


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Non essendo un intenditore mi tiro indietro... Però ti potevi sforzare un pò di più Fabry. Non ne trovo stimolante neanche una (a parte il viso di tal Tifa).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Manca l'ispettore di polizia di Fahrenheit  All'ultimo c'è anche la scena di nudo


----------



## alexrossonero (9 Gennaio 2014)

Mi ero innamorato di Rinoa (FF8) e mi ingrifava parecchio Lulu, due bombe allucinanti (FF10).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non essendo un intenditore mi tiro indietro... Però ti potevi sforzare un pò di più Fabry. Non ne trovo stimolante neanche una (a parte il viso di tal Tifa).



WTF???? Per me sono stupende tutte quante


----------



## DR_1 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Manca la catwoman di Batman A.City


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ho solo Mass Effect, e secondo me Miranda è una bomba


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> WTF???? Per me sono stupende tutte quante



Mah, sarà un problema mio allora...


----------



## Snake (9 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Manca la catwoman di Batman A.City



Batman Archam City è pieno di figa  vogliamo parlare di Talia? E di Harley Quinn?

Aggiungerei anche Ellie Langford di Dead Space e Isabela di Dragon Age, una grandissima lurida


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Batman Archam City è pieno di figa  vogliamo parlare di Talia? E di Harley Quinn?
> 
> Aggiungerei anche Ellie Langford di Dead Space e Isabela di Dragon Age, una grandissima lurida



belle proprio...io devo vedere ancora tanti giochi


----------



## O Animal (10 Gennaio 2014)

Aggiungerei tutte le spogliarelliste di gta... Almeno a quelle si vedono le zinne... 

Sapphire, Juliet, Infernus, Nikki...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei tutte le spogliarelliste di gta... Almeno a quelle si vedono le zinne...
> 
> Sapphire, Juliet, Infernus, Nikki...



ancora non ci ho giocato xD


----------



## Stex (10 Gennaio 2014)

Eve di parasite eve
Jill valantine


----------



## Liuke (10 Gennaio 2014)

Ci starebbe benissimo anche lightning di ffxiii


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2014)

Questo penso sia il topic PIU NERD che milanWorld abbia mai concepito    

ahhahaha vi amo..


----------



## esjie (10 Gennaio 2014)

Bonnie McFarlane


----------



## vota DC (10 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Batman Archam City è pieno di figa  vogliamo parlare di Talia? E di Harley Quinn?


C'è pure Poison Ivy (anche se probabilmente ha perso bellezza trasformandosi) per quanto rispetto al primo gioco abbia solo una particina.


----------



## Bawert (11 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non essendo un intenditore mi tiro indietro... Però ti potevi sforzare un pò di più Fabry. Non ne trovo stimolante neanche una (a parte il viso di tal Tifa).



Tifa é conosciuta per altro...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Tifa é conosciuta per altro...



Conoscendo un pò il gioco immagino...


----------

